# Magnet Zapper question?



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Best of the West Magnetizer

Portable Ceramic Magnetizer #256 - $179.95

Fully reverses ceramic magnets in or out of can
Works with C or D size cans and magnets

Extremely simple control. 1 slide switch operation to charge and zap
No fixture needed inside charging well
6 (wide) x 6 (deep) x 2 (high) inches
Weight 1.5 lbs

How would this do on HO ceramic motor and traction magnets? Is there anything better out there at or below the price?

Thanks!!!


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

I think the problem with those units are they specialized to can motors. We've looked at a couple similar units.. and I think overall conclusion was.. it would be very difficult to adapt the unit to zap a small HO ceramic magnet.. There is just not a good way to fixture or hold the magnet in place during the zapping process. Maybe a specialized jig could be made to secure the magnet in place. 

Do you have a link or pictures of the unit? 

The units I saw... they were so small compared to the traditional zappers... I found it hard to believe they would generate a strong enough field to saturate the magnet and improve it. I've been told that a zapper would need to create a field 50 to 80 times stronger then the magnet to do any good? 

I'd be curious to know what others are doing to zap their magnets? Also, like to know what others are using as gauss meters to measure their magnets. 

-Robbie


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is the web address for the magnetizer:
http://www.bestothewest.com/?page_id=19


----------

